# France trip highlights



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

On our tour round France, came back Sunday we did the Millau Viaduct and the Tarn gorges, very good, but the two things that really made the trip worthwhile were places I've never seen mentioned.

The first was Vitre. By the side of the chateau there is an alley way that could easily be the alley in the Harry Potter films, I believe that was called Diagon Alley. At the top were a few cafes, but the one called Murphys ( a good French name ) was packed with locals. Needless to say that was the place we had lunch.

The second place, really an area, was Sarlat in the Perigord. A marvellous town with great walks through medieval buildings in honey coloured stone. The surrounding villages were well worth visiting, a few days spent here were well worth the whole trip. We stopped at the campsite in Vezac, The young couple running the place were very good, helpful, polite, and the Plat de Jour at 8Euro 50 was fantastic value.

Although the trip to Narbonne was disappointing the boss liked the campsite because each pitch had access to a toilet. The boss being disabled had to walk 4 yards to the disabled toilet/shower, she voted this site to be best for the facilities.

The purchase of an ACSI card before setting out was the best investment I ever made. I also got the CD, with this I could find the sites which were open and also had disabled facilities.

Except for the irritation of losing the roof light and the highway robbery by P&O, a great trip.


----------



## EdinburghCamper (Sep 13, 2008)

Sounds excellent, I like the sound of Vitre!

Gary.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Thank you. Earmarked those. Our big find this year was the lake that this thing is on. http://www.bridgemeister.com/pic.php?pid=1311

Unfortunately these pix do not show the beauty of the lake nor the size of the ship that takes you around.

Next year I intend to stay in one of the two hotels we saw overlooking the lake for a night or two on the way down.

I suppose once again, I am the only member on here that did not know this place existed until recently.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

More please devonidiot ! Are you going to write up your trip ? I like the look of the places you mention.

Pusser...we didn't know about the Garabit viaduct until 2 weeks ago when we came on it by accident when we stopped at the motorway aire nearby. This has an exhibition ( closed the day we stopped) and a terrace to view it from. Great photos.

G


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

*France highlights - Meieval Towns*

Devonidiot,

Thank you for your recommendations, we love visiting the medieval towns and will try those on our next trip. Did you mean Sarlat la Caneda in Aquitaine

Have you tried:

Severac-le-Chateau about 25 miles north of Millau. Medieval old town and Chateau in walking distance of good campsite.

Carcassonne off A61 on Canal Midi and the river Aude. Triple walled town on hilltop, lots of restaurants. Walking distance of good campsite.

Cluny in Burgundy. Medieval town with oldest school for Foremen. The lads have a distinctive uniform. Good restaurants all within walking distance of good municipal campsite.

Also if you are ever near Le Havre you must stay in Honfleur at campsite by old lighthouse close to centre.

Google them for details.

Kenp


----------



## EdinburghCamper (Sep 13, 2008)

Pusser said:


> Thank you. Earmarked those. Our big find this year was the lake that this thing is on. http://www.bridgemeister.com/pic.php?pid=1311
> 
> Unfortunately these pix do not show the beauty of the lake nor the size of the ship that takes you around.
> 
> ...


Good photos, looks like a nice place to visit!!

Gary.


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

Kenp

Yes, it was Sarlat la Caneda. I can't praise the place too much, ensure you visit Bezac and take the river trip. We saw Carcassone on the way to Narbonne, have it marked down for next French trip.

Spent two days driving around Paris, aged about ten years. The cars wer bad but the motorcyclists seemed to have suicidal tendencies.

Thanks for other tips.


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

yes we go to great lengths to avoid Paris (and London for that matter)


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

We must try Bezac as well. Thanks


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Pic of lake I was on about which I forgot I had....


----------



## PIEDODGER (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi just read the above posts does anyone know what the road conditions are normally like in these areas (E11 and E09) in December, snow/clear Thanks PD.


----------

